# Clearblue confusion on clomid...



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

So this morning at 7am I tested using a clearblue dual digital ovulation kit and got negative I tested again at 10am and got a flashy smiley face. I tested again this evening with the clear blue fertility monitor and got a low fertility result! Has anyone had this? Or can anyone offer advice? Xxx


----------



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

Forgot to mention I do drink a lot of water during the day could that explain the negative this evening? X


----------



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

I have just tested again using the dual hormone opk not the monitor and it has a flashy smile again so why does the monitor have a low fertility reading? Confusing xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

For some women on clomid opks do go haywire. 

For me on my bfp cycle i peaked days earlier than I thought ever possible so startd with a new stick twice a day and that went low  high high high peak...... 

I would persevere until youre used to a pattern; I found it useful to keep on year to page the dates took clomid along with lows highs peaks...... 

Hope this helps.


----------



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

Yeah, sort of. I don't think I am going to be ovulating anytime soon I think this month will not be successful again.!i have my day 21 bloods a week today so will find out then I suppose x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hang tight for now and possibly will come; then just move your day 21 bloods to a week after. 

Have you had months when you def dont ovulate before?


----------



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

Not sure the first time i was on clomid it was at 50mg and had a day 21 blood test it came back i hadnt ovulated but my cycle ended up being 52 days so wondering whether i ovulated really really late!! x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Its so hard isnt it! I know that you can have periods yet not ovulate - was a real shocker! 

Hopefully your cycles will regulate themselves again after your mc etc.


----------



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

It is really hard! When it is something you want so much and all your friends are getting pregnant around you. It takes all your strength to stay positive xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

It IS so very hard. But try looking at it this way you are now a step closer with each treatment to your baby. 

Try to keep positive.


----------



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

I know I must sound like a winey woman but I am finding it hard to stay positive. I was told clomid was meant to regulate me! So I would ovulate between day 10 and 17 so why is it not doing what it's meant to do!!! Xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Unfortunately 1 size doesn't fit all...dosages may still need adjusting - mine did,

Keep strong.


----------



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

Even more confused now cheap opk says positive but clear clue still saying negative aaahhh what's the point of having opks if they tell you different results? Xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

GBissell said:


> Even more confused now cheap opk says positive but clear clue still saying negative aaahhh what's the point of having opks if they tell you different results? Xx


How ofren are you using cb?

Also, cheapies IME picked up far lower levels than were necessary true..... ie you maybe moving towards high not peak.....also depends on how concentrated urine was if drank loads will be more diluted.....


----------



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

I am using the clearblue and cheap OPK every day although i only have one clearblue stick left and not sure i can spend another £20 on more!! although i might have to lol. I have today this afternoon mostly been having ovary pains so i am thinking it is defo on its way


----------



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

i also test them with the same cup of collected urine


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I found that testing evening time when had been stuck in evening rush home and not made it to the loo guaranteed that I didn't have too diluted urine - that and fact probably don't drink enough. 

If you think is coming I would test twice a day with cb at least. Expensive - it cost me approx £140 in cb dual hormone sticks! But well worth it!  

If you really are in doubt about its reliability I would use a new reader tonight and that should just be enough time to pick up any changes - I once used a new one Satursday evening, came up low, then Sunday morning was high to be peak Monday morning after having tracked with one that gave me a peak what I thought was impossibly early...... 

I personally couldn't rely on cheapies. 

Assuming that you have pcos, a big presumption, it could also be that you are just very unfortunate and the opks are not going to be your friend....

Try drinking less! I know hard atm. And definitely testing with urine that has been on board as long as possible.....


----------

